# Autoejecutar macro al abrir libro de trabajo



## N4ch0 (Mar 12, 2003)

Hola, este es mi primer post asi que aprovecho para saludar :D 

Necesito saber como hacer para que al abrir un archivo de excel (libro de trabajo) se ejecute una macro.

Gracias.


----------



## rguez (Mar 12, 2003)

Bienvenido al grupo !


Tu prunta es fácil de responder. Lo único que tienes que hacer es incluir un procedimiento que tenga el encabezado:

Private Sub Workbook_Open()

En la hoja "ThisWorkbook"

Todo lo que esté en ese procesimiento se ejecutará en cuanto (y sólo cuando) se abra el libro


Saludos
              José Antonio


----------



## N4ch0 (Mar 13, 2003)

Muchas gracias, sobre todo por la rapidez, un saludo :D


----------

